# Being banned



## dh60 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all,

last week I came across the 1:24th scale Airfix Mosquito thread in which I was interested as I'm building the same kit. As I wanted to see the pictures I registered under the user-name Olympic1911. About two hours later I went back into the thread as I wanted to see further images. Instead I got the following message: "You have been banned! Reason for being banned: Multiple login violation! Date the ban will be lifted: never!" Oh well, I thought, something must have gone wrong. So I registered again this time under the name Midshipman Hollom (I use this name in another forum). About two hours later I went back into the thread as I wanted to see further images. Instead I got the following message: "You have been banned! Reason for being banned: Multiple login violation! Date the ban will be lifted: never!" I then sent the moderator a message asking for an explanation for which I have yet to receive a reply.
I wonder how lomng it will take this time for me get kicked out!

Regards
Peter


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2013)

Your banning is the result of registering with the same IP address that had been used earlier. Unfortunately there are more than 8 registered entries with the IP address and a couple of them were spammer's ones. As a result our security system issued an alert and banned both of your entries. What makes the matter worse we are still under "attack" of spambots and our security rules have had to be intensified. 

OK. I marked your entry as the friendly one. Sorry for the trouble and please stay with us longer and enjoy the board.

Wurger. a Moderator.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 27, 2013)

You are among friends.........

really.

welcome aboard.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2013)

We are friendly here.....except for Lucky. He's just flat mean!!!! LOL


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> We are friendly here.....except for Lucky. He's just flat mean!!!! LOL


Lucky? Mean? lol...not quite

I thought I was the mean one


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2013)

I could understand the mean but the flat... I'm not sure what Jan can say.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2013)

Jan can say anything he wants - we still can't understand him! Especially after eleventeen pints of Guinness!! 
He's never been the same since he finished his long-running act on 'The Muppet Show' ........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard dh60.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you sure you want to join this bunch of loons………………………..me included!


----------



## dh60 (Jul 28, 2013)

Warm welcome!  I'll hang around  Thanks Guys!

Peter


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Jan can say anything he wants - we still can't understand him! Especially after eleventeen pints of Guinness!!
> He's never been the same since he finished his long-running act on 'The Muppet Show' ........


the only time i can understand him is after 11 pints of the black stuff !

oh and welcome Peter


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard Peter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oi! Just wait until you're been having few steady with Terry, he's getting really.......'friendly' shall we say....no is just not an option! Had to move his attention to a handful pics of Wildcats....naked, or maybe we should we say under restoration, had the desired effect...

Have no idea where the 'mean' part comes from, honestly....

Welcome Peter!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

Well Jan, if you will insist on wearing that 'Electric Blue' dress, and those silver stilletos every time you pour beer down my throat, what do you expect? It's not my fault if, in my semi-drunken state, I mistake you for a good-looking 'Judy'. And you've seen the average Hippocroccofrog in my town, none of which look remotely like women, regardless how hard they might try.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

At least I won that £500 bet, next time that you wear that black little number, fishnet stockings and lethal high heels,.shave your legs!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

...I have no idea who these people are...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm getting worried about Janette .. er ... I mean Jan! Every time he leaves Scotland, he goes all strange ................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

I found this video of Jan, when he was a cop.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIpb6fZThGU_


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow.
Seriously.
Wow.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2013)

What the..........................................


.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 29, 2013)

Could everyone calm down!, Oh, sorry, you are all overly excitable. (that is the one thing good about a red-headed girl!)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

I think Valhalla looks like that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

One the other hand old girl, I've never won 1st prize at Drag Queen Convention, getting the highest points ever. Put a pic up why don't you, don't be shy, I'm sure that you look.....well...

Oh, look at that.....another pint is up...gotta dash! Toodlepip!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Spot the fire in that pic!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

LMAO


----------

